# Fantastic article for those who are told they can't conceive. Don't give up!



## LeighMC (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi everyone

I came across this article, written by a woman who was told she was in early menopause, at the age of 38!
She was told be three different doctors that there was NO hope of conceiving.
She refused to give up, and went on the conceive a child naturally, by doing the research and doing the work.

A really inspiring article for the over-4o brigade (like me...)
She has also written an e-book, which I have ordered.

http://bee-erikson.hubpages.com/hub/Low-ovarian-reserve-Early-menopause-Fertility-at-40

Enjoy!

/links


----------

